# SILVER CC's please stand up!!!



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys I'm trying to get all the SILVER CC's on one thread. Hopefully I get all the SILVER CC's to participate on this one. Wanted to see what MODS you guys are doing on your SILVER CC's or how everyone's STANCE look like. 

Here's mine guys.....


----------



## ricosch (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Nice! mine in progress so will post once completed.....


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

siili said:


> Nice! mine in progress so will post once completed.....


Niiiice! Are you putting wheels on it?


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

siili said:


> Nice! mine in progress so will post once completed.....


Is that the OEM wheels?


----------



## suzukirider1300 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is mine. Would like the Rline kit next. I will add pic to post later. the link didnt work correctly.


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo... think?&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13705313422716


----------



## suzukirider1300 (Apr 4, 2013)

OP...Your stance is nice. What kind of suspension are you running?


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

suzukirider1300 said:


> Here is mine. Would like the Rline kit next. I will add pic to post later. the link didnt work correctly.
> 
> 
> Yea man it would be nice to see the pics. Nice grill though!!! Plastidip???


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> Niiiice! Are you putting wheels on it?


Yep getting it from oemwheelsplus 18".

right now stock only exterior change is clear turn/drl since I pulled off my plasti-dip roof.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

suzukirider1300 said:


> OP...Your stance is nice. What kind of suspension are you running?


ST coilovers


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

siili said:


> Yep getting it from oemwheelsplus 18".
> 
> right now stock only exterior change is clear turn/drl since I pulled off my plasti-dip roof.


I was thinking of doing the same to my roof. How did it turn out though?


----------



## suzukirider1300 (Apr 4, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> suzukirider1300 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is mine. Would like the Rline kit next. I will add pic to post later. the link didnt work correctly.
> ...


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's mine.. she's shy, no mods yet, except for debadging it..


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

irishpride said:


> Here's mine.. she's shy, no mods yet, except for debadging it..


What are you doing first?


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

aRe757 said:


> What are you doing first?


900sq ft home extension :laugh:


----------



## suzukirider1300 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is mine...18" S5 wheel, debadged, plastidip grill, clear signals, 20%tint


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's part of mine.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

2013 R Line - stock and probably will stay that way...


----------



## durbanguy (Jan 17, 2012)

*My baby...*


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

durbanguy said:


>


Nice wheels man.....you gonna lower that? It'll set it off if you do.


----------



## TubiDK (Mar 20, 2013)

*My 09 2,0 TSI*

19" Cades Apollo & H&R spring


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

TubiDK said:


> 19" Cades Apollo & H&R springs


Nice wheels!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

TubiDK said:


> 19" Cades Apollo & H&R spring


I agree, sweet stance!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Great looking SILVER CC's people. Keep them coming guys! Post as many pics of your car.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

BTW this was my last MOD that I did.








AppRadio2 running on iPhone 5. By far one of the sweetest headunit for the price. I can basically do anything that my iPhone 5 can do on the unit itself.


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

ill post one up as soon as i figure out why i cant share a picture from dropbox or google drive


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll join in


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Mine until it goes on air in a couple of weeks. 




































iPad mini install I just finished 









Also got another set of the same wheels in silver but 9.5 x 19 front and rear.


----------



## suzukirider1300 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, awesome car! One of my favorites so far! Cant wait to see it with the silver wheels. I really need to Rline kit on mine!!!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Mine until it goes on air in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet ride bro!!! What's the wheel spec?


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of mine.

















































I can post a more if you guys want


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Mine is a 09 White Gold , but it looks silver ...*

Here is my White gold 09 6 speed ..


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

aRe757 said:


> Sweet ride bro!!! What's the wheel spec?


 Dare wheels made in the same factory a 3SDM. 

Front are 19 x8.5 et28 225/35/19 
Rear are 19 x 9.5 et 38 235/35/19


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Mods...
AWE K04 kit, AWE TOP, AWE Intake, AWE DV, AWE Full Exhaust, AWE DP, AWE S3 Intercooler and hose kit. 

Etc, etc...


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll play... Here's mine on Koni SS coils.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Here's a couple pics of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea man the goal here is to post as many as you like as long it's a SILVER CC's. From wheels and mods you've done so far. Nice CC BTW loving the stance. Hats off to you good sir!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

van33 said:


> I'll play... Here's mine on Koni SS coils.


 Are those 19's


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

aRe757 said:


> Yea man the goal here is to post as many as you like as long it's a SILVER CC's. From wheels and mods you've done so far. Nice CC BTW loving the stance. Hats off to you good sir!


 Thanks dude! I'm on Neuspeed sport springs. Here's a couple more pics.
































Rolling shot!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

RICO85 said:


>


 You do have sickest Silver CC...... stance, simple, and clean ride... 

I gotta lot to catch up !!! :banghead: lol


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

siili said:


> You do have sickest Silver CC...... stance, simple, and clean ride...
> 
> I gotta lot to catch up !!! :banghead: lol


 Thanks dude! I appreciate the compliment. I'll be changing a couple things in the next couple of months. Pictures with updates as they happen.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> Thanks dude! I appreciate the compliment. I'll be changing a couple things in the next couple of months. Pictures with updates as they happen.


 Rico - your ride is nice and clean! Looks real good! Love the stance with hose springs too. Did you get rid of the Bentley wheels that were on it in in another photo? What are the specs of the wheels you have on now? Spacers? Also, how do you like or compare the ride withy the Neuspeed springs?


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Quinones said:


> Rico - your ride is nice and clean! Looks real good! Love the stance with hose springs too. Did you get rid of the Bentley wheels that were on it in in another photo? What are the specs of the wheels you have on now? Spacers? Also, how do you like or compare the ride withy the Neuspeed springs?


 Thank you very much!
The Bentley wheels were sold to another vortex member, X37. He has a black CC, so I won't post pics of his car here in the silver CC thread.  the wheels I have on now are Rotiform BLQ's, 19x8.5 ET35 all around with no spacers. The Neuspeed springs ride almost like stock. They do ride a little stiffer than stock, but it's still a comfortable ride. I haven't used other springs, so I can't compare them to anything. Compared to stock ride I would say it's pretty close to it.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

RICO85 said:


> Thank you very much!
> The Bentley wheels were sold to another vortex member, X37. He has a black CC, so I won't post pics of his car here in the silver CC thread.  the wheels I have on now are Rotiform BLQ's, 19x8.5 ET35 all around with no spacers. The Neuspeed springs ride almost like stock. They do ride a little stiffer than stock, but it's still a comfortable ride. I haven't used other springs, so I can't compare them to anything. Compared to stock ride I would say it's pretty close to it.


 That's perfect info; thanks! 

As for the springs, it should be expected that they are a bit stiffer than stock because they are a stiffer spring rate (providing the added benefit of lowering the car). So I'm always surprised when I see some say it (almost as a complaint - not you).  

Thanks again for the details and insight/opinion.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Pssshhhh.

Silver is so plain. I'm still silver at heart though










Ill just do one to not piss you off are757 buddy

Sent from an old rotary galaxy s3


----------



## Andy87 (May 4, 2011)

*A quick snap of my silver CC from earlier in the year*


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

aRe757 said:


> Are those 19's


 18's.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Andy87 said:


>


 Nice! Can I see a full side view?


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Pssshhhh.
> 
> Silver is so plain. I'm still silver at heart though
> 
> ...


 You sir are out of line! Hahaha


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Pssshhhh.
> 
> Silver is so plain. I'm still silver at heart though
> 
> ...


 Make a custom painted CC thread. Only SILVER CC's here good sir.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm seeing some nice and dope SILVER CC's so far and hats off to the ones that posted. Keep them coming guys.


----------



## Andy87 (May 4, 2011)

van33 said:


> Nice! Can I see a full side view?


 
Here you go


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Andy87 said:


> Here you go


 Siiiiick!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Andy87 said:


> Here you go


 Are your wheels 19's? They look somewhat bigger than 18" OEM's. Or maybe the angle is deceiving?


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> Are your wheels 19's? They look somewhat bigger than 18" OEM's. Or maybe the angle is deceiving?


 Agreed; they do look larger than 18"! Either way, looks sick with the polished interlagos wheels.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

romney said:


> Viel Spaß!


 Please tell me your dropping that sweet ride of yours! With a proper drop it will look so siiiiick.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Andy87 (May 4, 2011)

van33 said:


> Are your wheels 19's? They look somewhat bigger than 18" OEM's. Or maybe the angle is deceiving?


 Thanks for the nice comments  

CC's in GT spec come with 18" Interlagos alloys as standard here in the UK, 

Like this:- 










She's my daily driver and when I got her I had every intention of putting 19" Saggita's on to keep her looking OEM. 

BUT, I love the Interlagos style and thought that I may be a little disappointed and struggle to notice only +1" on size, so went the full hog and got polished 20"s


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Andy87 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments
> 
> CC's in GT spec come with 18" Interlagos alloys as standard here in the UK,
> 
> ...


 Are you for real??? 20" polished Interlagos . Now I have to see a full side view of the car, not at an angle. That's definitely a first as far as I know. 

I'm with you with the Interlagos though... Every time I think of upgrading to 19's, I look at my set and say, nah, she looks good. Here's the Tesla (one of my favorite body style vehicle) with an Interlagos looking set. 










Sick!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

A pic of my car taken by a professional with a real camera and not a iphone like me from the GTG in Scahumburg IL last Tuesday . I have White Gold but it looks silver in the daylight .


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> A pic of my car taken by a professional with a real camera and not a iphone like me from the GTG in Scahumburg IL last Tuesday . I have White Gold but it looks silver in the daylight .


 Go home White Gold, you're drunk!  :laugh:

Silver CC content.


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

RICO85 said:


> Go home White Gold, you're drunk!  :laugh:
> 
> Silver CC content.


 Its looks silver in this picture ...


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

Put on my Solowerks today such a good ride home!!!











Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

vwauditek25 said:


> Put on my Solowerks today such a good ride home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good man!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

I had set up a local car meet with some friends. Took this pic! Really enjoying all the SILVER CC's posting. Great pics you guys and keep em' coming!


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

Now with 19 x 9.5 all the way around.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Now with 19 x 9.5 all the way around.


 I really like those wheels for the silver cc's.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

dubvrs said:


> Now with 19 x 9.5 all the way around.


 Looks sick man!


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

^^What is the offset on this 9.5" wide wheel? 
Tire specs as well if you don't mind sir...


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

benspeed83 said:


> ^^What is the offset on this 9.5" wide wheel?
> Tire specs as well if you don't mind sir...


 Wheels are OEMS 19x 9.5 et 45 on the rear and et40 on the front. 

Tyres are 235/35/19 all round. 

Another pic of them


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

Andy87 said:


> Here you go


 Where can i buy a set of 20" interlagos? i'm HIGHLY interested in this. Please help!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> Wheels are OEMS 19x 9.5 et 45 on the rear and et40 on the front.
> 
> Tyres are 235/35/19 all round.
> 
> Another pic of them


Those wheels are far from OEMs. It looks like Miro's to me.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

van33 said:


> Those wheels are far from OEMs. It looks like Miro's to me.


The make of the wheel is OEMS


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is one pic of my CC.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> The make of the wheel is OEMS


The make of the wheel is OEMS :what:? I don't get it...So you're saying there's a wheel manufacturer called OEMS?


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

van33 said:


> The make of the wheel is OEMS :what:? I don't get it...So you're saying there's a wheel manufacturer called OEMS?


You got it. http://www.oemswheels.com


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

so for now, ebay GC kit is on, just got small reflector piece in. here is how it looks now.

I had to take out my DSLR to take the pic.....


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

siili said:


> so for now, ebay GC kit is on, just got small reflector piece in. here is how it looks now.
> 
> I had to take out my DSLR to take the pic.....


Take a pic in broad daylight for a better view. It's kinda hard to appreciate it in the dark.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

dubvrs said:


> You got it. http://www.oemswheels.com


Haha, awesome, dude. Why someone would choose a company name such as OEMS is beyond me. Your wheels still look like Miro's though... Very nice...


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

van33 said:


> Take a pic in broad daylight for a better view. It's kinda hard to appreciate it in the dark.


yep will do... it was just late putting stuff on.....


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Since I have to go to the office near by my house first, I don't have to leave home yet, I took few pics (finally in dalylight lol)


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

siili said:


> Since I have to go to the office near by my house first, I don't have to leave home yet, I took few pics (finally in dalylight lol)


Looks good man. What's your next project on the car?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

aRe757 said:


> Looks good man. What's your next project on the car?


Next probably eibach, if not doing intake, pipe, then stage 1 first....

thinking about plasti gip roof again.....


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

New setup...


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

van33 said:


> New setup...


 :thumbup: that's the wheel I wanted to get on mine looks good.


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

All clean for once.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lets keep this thread alive with more pics of the sexiest CC's on Vortex.
Here's a couple resent ones of my sexy beast.

















Changed things up a bit for SoCal Euro.








Bilstein booth car.








And car meet last night.








I showed you mine, now lets see yours. (Pictures of your silver CC)


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

nice car :thumbup: would you mind telling me what was needed to do the ipad install? I know I need a mini 6 channel amp inroder to connect my subs in the back but what else thanks


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

ebk305 said:


> nice car :thumbup: would you mind telling me what was needed to do the ipad install? I know I need a mini 6 channel amp inroder to connect my subs in the back but what else thanks


Not sure if you were talking to me, but I don't have an iPad in my car.


----------



## Roma10 (Sep 3, 2013)

NEW to VW, New to the CC but when I saw this R-Line on the lot I walked right into VW and never made it to BMW down the block! 

ic:


----------



## cube4da99 (Mar 25, 2006)

*silver cc*


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

finally went to beach parking lot and took a good pic... since it was nice day out.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

siili said:


> finally went to beach parking lot and took a good pic... since it was nice day out.


Our CC's look very similar








Please excuse the crappy photo


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

B^6 said:


> Our CC's look very similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well yeah and yours lowered, mine not yet...... and I just painted tail light today


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is my CC 2009 sport.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

siili said:


> well yeah and yours lowered, mine not yet...... and I just painted tail light today


I also have my grill painted too but I think we're going the same direction. I plan on going to air in the spring, eibachs aren't cutting it for me


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

2010 CC R-Line:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll post a couple more pics to keep this thread alive. These were all taken on my trip up to Big Bear this last weekend, and are in no specific order.
Enjoy!


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Some shots from tonight.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Not a pro pic , but wanted to share nonetheless 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

van33 said:


> Not a pro pic , but wanted to share nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

What size Wheel? 19"?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

siili said:


> Nice.
> 
> What size Wheel? 19"?


19x8.5" et 45.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Let's bring this back to life!!!











I really need to take some better pics!!!


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a couple pictures for you all to drool over


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

OK RICO... I really hate you now!!!! Yes this is me hating!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

going to get tissues, drooooooooled all over my desk :facepalm:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

92vrcorrado said:


> Let's bring this back to life!!!





RICO85 said:


> Here's a couple pictures for you all to drool over


And just like that Rico KILLED this thread :laugh:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

munnarg said:


> And just like that Rico KILLED this thread :laugh:


 thank you! I'm just trying to inspire more people to post more pictures, but I guess I took it a bit too far. Lol!


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow man, looks really clean! 👍


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

92vrcorrado said:


> Wow man, looks really clean! 


Not really silver but looks silver in the shade. 























































a pic with my Morimoto HID kit ..










I went picture happy ...:screwy:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Not really silver but looks silver in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u still sick? Im still waiting on ur call back/text...


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

No that is a clean CC... OEM plus look wins all day long! Its simple yet sophisticated!!!


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Here is my White gold 09 6 speed ..


Is this the real Gold Coast kit or the eBay brand? Curious on how the fitment is for the eBay kit


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Bagged_CC said:


> Is this the real Gold Coast kit or the eBay brand? Curious on how the fitment is for the eBay kit


Its a Gold Coast kit OEM , I bought it from VWVortex member a while ago brand new .. I don't buy anything fake ...


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

phareastcoastb4 said:


> Its a Gold Coast kit OEM , I bought it from VWVortex member a while ago brand new .. I don't buy anything fake ...


from what ive been reading, those ebay kits dont fit that well either. Gold coast kit it is! :thumbup:


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

Transformation Thursday was yesterday, but what the hell... Far-back-Friday here we go...

Went from this after my accident in 2011...










to this last year!... 


























still cannot decide on wheels/give in to paying for custom wheels:facepalm:....(it will happen eventually this summer)


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking good everyone!

Here are some modest shots of one of our customers on VMR V703


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a couple pictures from last weekend at the Neuspeed Open House. My car sporting the first set of RSe10's to be made, and only ones that will be made in this color


----------



## cantCCme (May 28, 2012)

gotta lower the front a little more but gotta roll the fenders first


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*Need I say more*


----------



## Jaywaterski (Dec 11, 2012)

*More*


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*CC Tow Rig*


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a set of bentleys for sale that were painted silver to color match the reflex silver on the CC's 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6871909


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a couple more to revive this thread, or kill it again 😏


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

check out this video i found on youtube of a silver CC 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdDEYoOzxAc


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Here's a couple more to revive this thread, or kill it again 


its been a while since I have seen you on here. or maybe since I have been on here.

Either way ride has transformed a ton since we last washed it. Very sick Rico!
Can;t wait to see it this year.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

S WORD said:


> its been a while since I have seen you on here. or maybe since I have been on here.
> 
> Either way ride has transformed a ton since we last washed it. Very sick Rico!
> Can;t wait to see it this year.


Thanks bro! It has been a very long time since we last met up. Hope we can meet up again soon. I still have parts of your car. Lol


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

jsausley said:


>



The new R-Lines are sick... I have the same ride you have man, if you are ever in Raleigh, let me know.. 

Before


After


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

New to the CC and it is Silver, an R Line as well. I should have it later today as the transport is bringing the car to my house. The driver sent me some pictures as they were leaving PA.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Tucker, figured you would have had the car already since I got that PM from you about my exhaust. Forward thinking! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoccoC3 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine....now she's home.









Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Let's get this back up people!








Her new shoes! 
Mandrus Stuttgart 20x8.5/10 
Lowered on ST coils maxed


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14147902020" title="VW CC SB6 Final 7 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3836/14147902020_a18dc812a0_c.jpg" width="800" height="500" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 7"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14331177561" title="VW CC SB6 Final 10 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5154/14331177561_85b486f574_c.jpg" width="800" height="500" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 10"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14334517485" title="VW CC SB6 Final 15 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5551/14334517485_9817c422b2_c.jpg" width="800" height="500" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 15"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14334518765" title="VW CC SB6 Final 6 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3885/14334518765_6cb3e23c74_c.jpg" width="800" height="500" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 6"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14332812892" title="VW CC SB6 Final 8 by bagged_cc, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3855/14332812892_d4a85be357_c.jpg" width="800" height="500" alt="VW CC SB6 Final 8"></a>


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Been away for a while, got a lot to catch up on. It's not silver, but close enough. Since these pics, the Gold Coast Kit is gone (side skirts are still there) and the wheels will be changed out here in a week or two:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

A couple pictures from my shoot with EuroCar News to keep this thread alive.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Here's mine once I learn how to use my dslr ill have better picks then this note 3 lol


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

here is my 2010 on BC-RACING coils.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

ill post mine up in here shortly


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone while eating an ice cream sandwich


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Heres another right after the stage 1 ecu


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

deAutoLED......LED Headlights and Fogs.


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

:wave:


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14676930143" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5527/14676930143_b36dc47033_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14676930483" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3913/14676930483_161dc0e14c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14470387309" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5584/14470387309_4ba0df6712_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/14654785974" title="bridge by George Malioras, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3897/14654785974_d97973c6e3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="bridge"></a>


----------



## b4w (Sep 23, 2013)

Crappy cell pic, but here is mine.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

whats our paint code?


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Fresh wash, polish, and wax


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Plasti-Dipped my wheels this weekend. I used the Anthracite metallic base with the copper metalizer on top. The outcome was what was to be expected, but I almost did not add the copper. The anthracite looked pretty good alone.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

How do you add pictures now?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Vdub_Eric (Feb 26, 2014)

*cornsilk interior*

why oh why couldn't vw offer the two tone black and cornsilk interior in the silver r-line.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Re: 2-tone seating (which I personally am loving) : 

They did have it available on the R-Line - just only on the 10-11 I think... discontinued in 12. Could be wrong, it happens.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

And here is another


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Lets go silver cc's lets photo bomb this ish


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)




----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

Come on guys lets get some photos up


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Just tripped over. Not bad for a car that was purchased I 2011.


----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

So many good looking CCs here.. I might be joining next week! I plan on trading in my mk6 gti for a cpo 11 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## HonoluluDubber (May 6, 2005)

*My CeCelia*



Some of you have seen my car on the Facebook CC boards but I've never posted her here. Here she is on gloss black VMR710's I love the way she looks as is but have been banging my head over a new set of wheels (mostly due to peer pressure) At very least I'm considering a refinish to a lighter shade of black (or one of the 50 shades of gray) I know, lame!!! Any color suggestions or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

.









.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

*Wheel color choices...choices... suggestion*

@HonoluluDubber - my suggestion would be the stock brushed aluminum look - maybe powder coated a tiny bit darker than the paint, but not much. I'd highly advise against a coarse finish since it'll be a b!tch to clean the brake dust off a 'sand-paper' like finish. It's hard enough when it's smooth! One of my biggest pet peeves is paying for the above average wash with wheel shine - that only loosens up and contaminates the rims with all the loose brake dust that was hiding inside the wheel. Definitely looking at brake upgrades that don't dump so much F'n dust !! Suggestions greatly appreciated - TIA! 

I still haven't become smart enough to post pix of my Polar Silver '11 CC Sport (sure you can imagine a base stock '11 CC Sport DSG, Polar Silver with 2tone Black/Cornsilk interior - no mods yet, or ever likely on this car  ) - Hopefully will have that fingered out before I replace her with another car that hasn't been previously totaled and somehow hidden from insurance, police, and CarFax.... :banghead:


[PS : FOR SALE - '11 CC Sport DSG with 33k miles, CPO coverage for another 13 months / 14K miles.... anyone?.... lol! It DOES have a brand new complete DSG ass'y!!]


----------



## HonoluluDubber (May 6, 2005)

CCR.J said:


> @HonoluluDubber - my suggestion would be the stock brushed aluminum look - maybe powder coated a tiny bit darker than the paint, but not much. I'd highly advise against a coarse finish since it'll be a b!tch to clean the brake dust off a 'sand-paper' like finish. It's hard enough when it's smooth! One of my biggest pet peeves is paying for the above average wash with wheel shine - that only loosens up and contaminates the rims with all the loose brake dust that was hiding inside the wheel. Definitely looking at brake upgrades that don't dump so much F'n dust !! Suggestions greatly appreciated - TIA!
> 
> I still haven't become smart enough to post pix of my Polar Silver '11 CC Sport (sure you can imagine a base stock '11 CC Sport DSG, Polar Silver with 2tone Black/Cornsilk interior - no mods yet, or ever likely on this car  ) - Hopefully will have that fingered out before I replace her with another car that hasn't been previously totaled and somehow hidden from insurance, police, and CarFax.... :banghead:
> 
> ...


 I hear you on the textured finish. I gotta have some contrast between my wheels and body color and the gloss black is great except it reminds me of ricers that yank the hubcaps off their Hondas revealing the black steelies. The other downside is getting a decent photo of my car with black wheels is hard as hell. I've got some ideas and even the matte finished powders I'm interested in have a non porous clear finish. I'm ok with the amount of brake dust my car produces because compared to my wife's 328i the brake dust is nothing. I freaking hate washing her wheels.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## kevscc (May 29, 2014)

downtown Denver love


----------



## Ub3r Dub1n (Oct 22, 2009)

.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

Great looking CCs in here!


----------



## JPRSKI (Jan 28, 2015)

*2014 Executive Reflex Silver*

Picked it up in Oct

No mods yet...

Tried to add a pic but the site wont let me. Oh well


----------



## k.friske (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's mine. No mods except for window tint yet. Please excuse the dirty status of the car, Michigan is a PITA when it comes to winter.


----------



## kamal (Mar 21, 2008)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What rear bumper is that?


----------



## cube4da99 (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## moahman (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine is kind of angry


----------



## moahman (Jan 1, 2015)

Ub3r Dub1n said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the hood spoiler?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

I had no idea there was a silver CC thread. Lol Hello everyone. 







ye


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Here is mine. 2013 cc sport. So far for mods I only have eibach sport springs(not installed in this picture) Soon I will be installing my custom grey vw samarkand wheels, will post pictures when that happens


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

*I'm Here !!*


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wheels for sale.. But here is mine. Down pipe should be arriving today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Wheels for sale.. But here is mine. Down pipe should be arriving today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you just get those wheels ?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

racerCC47 said:


> Didn't you just get those wheels ?


Yea, but the offset is a bit too aggressive for my liking. And I don't want to run negative camber in the to be able to lower it.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> Yea, but the offset is a bit too aggressive for my liking. And I don't want to run negative camber in the to be able to lower it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya. I would like to lower mine a little, but Im in sales and on the road everyday. Don't wan to make the ride uncomfortable and cause un needed wear on the tires.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Exactly. My commute is 90 miles a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

sku11vw said:


> I had no idea there was a silver CC thread. Lol Hello everyone.


hey man .. thats one very nice ride dude .. clean setup .. did you go to the big bear lake meet? - i took the LA to big bear lake drive some twenty five years ago in my 87 jetta coupe 5-spd, which i had driven down from Toronto canada - bet that was fun, hope you enjoyed it, eh .. btw, what is your wheel/suspension specs please? .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Slowly but surly...


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

kbad said:


> hey man .. thats one very nice ride dude .. clean setup .. did you go to the big bear lake meet? - i took the LA to big bear lake drive some twenty five years ago in my 87 jetta coupe 5-spd, which i had driven down from Toronto canada - bet that was fun, hope you enjoyed it, eh .. btw, what is your wheel/suspension specs please? .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


How's it going man. I did go to the occupybigbear show. First photo was taken there actually. It was fun needless to say. Always been a sucker for Jetta's. 
Currently running ST X coil overs right now. Maxed out in the front and rear but have rear perches out as well. Wheels are 19x8.5 VMR V718's powder coated in Bengal silver. Running a 225/35 R19 tire. Hope that's enough specs for you. Lol


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

sku11vw said:


> ... Hope that's enough specs for you.


doing alright .. cool .. glad you had fun, its worth it just for the ride, eh .. thanks for the specs, that is a sweet setup .. hows the ride at those settings?


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

kbad said:


> doing alright .. cool .. glad you had fun, its worth it just for the ride, eh .. thanks for the specs, that is a sweet setup .. hows the ride at those settings?


The drive is pretty great actually. I'm not too far from big bear so I enjoyed it. 
The ride is awesome. A bit stiffer than stock. I own a R-Line which they "say" has stiffer suspension but it rides amazing. Same reason I went with ST was because of the ride quality.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## miken0385 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Silver 2012 CC*

New to the CC, not to VW. Just picked up my '12 CC all stock a little more than a month ago. I did install a full led kit within days of buying the car. Major changes are being shipped after a major shopping spree today! Before and after pics coming soon. 

Just a taste of whats to come:
19x9 savannah wheels
s5 style projector headlights, led as DRL
LED turn signals with white DRL 
Fog light kit
Ross-tech pro

There will be paint modifications as well as soon as I get the lights installed.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Took a rolling shot of my car to hear the new downpipe.. I like.. 

https://vimeo.com/144367923




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/144391883

And another one. It wouldn't not load this morning for some reason.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*It's Up*

Great Spark _ It's Alive ..











Up on the Seventh Floor :











Calipers Painted :









In the Spot Light :


----------



## CChmoody (Oct 30, 2015)

Here is my Reflex Silver 3.6L DSG 4Motion! Mostly mechanical mods so far, but I have just ordered suspension, wheels and a few nice OSIR bits. Have also smoothed out the grill and it is ready for paint.

Quick photoshop of my idea when I first bought the car. Have the cayenne turbo tips sitting in the garage, and since I just modified the diffuser to fit them, they will be going on next week.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Up on the Seveth Floor*










Now If You all could just Do something for the Planet :

See the Tree in the Back Seat ..


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, here are some pics of my car 

front lip : ezlip
wheel : bbs cs5 18''
rear trunk spoiler : irmscher spoiler
muffler : amg tips
roof spoiler : spoilerking
interior : carbon water printing
navi : android 10.1'' navigation
spring : H&R
brake : brembo 4P


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok I like the ambient lighting in the panels... Please tell me you have a DIY?


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

92vrcorrado said:


> Ok I like the ambient lighting in the panels... Please tell me you have a DIY?
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


No it's shop work ://


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

92vrcorrado said:


> Ok I like the ambient lighting in the panels... Please tell me you have a DIY?
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


Shop work?
Interested in carbon water printing? 


cabalero said:


> No it's shop work ://
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cabalero (Nov 18, 2015)

I am living in out of usa, south korea, so informaion would be not helpful to you ://

I am not good at DIY so all my works are done by mechanic shops. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

92vrcorrado said:


> Ok I like the ambient lighting in the panels... Please tell me you have a DIY?
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +



theres a DIY thread in here about the ambient lighting if you dig around a little


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

CChmoody said:


> Here is my Reflex Silver 3.6L DSG 4Motion! Mostly mechanical mods so far, but I have just ordered suspension, wheels and a few nice OSIR bits. Have also smoothed out the grill and it is ready for paint.
> 
> Quick photoshop of my idea when I first bought the car. Have the cayenne turbo tips sitting in the garage, and since I just modified the diffuser to fit them, they will be going on next week.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

*New Sliver 2010 R-line CC Owner here!*


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/v5z3CNn.jpg[IMG]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/FGug0LV.jpg


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabri-cc (Jul 8, 2016)

And recently put tinted windows 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

jeffl1980 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/v5z3CNn.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/FGug0LV.jpg


What kind of exhaust system you have?


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

kennation said:


> What kind of exhaust system you have?


Borla mufflers and catless downpipe. Everything else was custom cut at a local shop in Dallas TX


----------



## Shivers227 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still mostly stock at the moment but still looks good imo





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Havn't posted here for couple of years  Here are some night shots taken couple of years ago - hope you can see the car in the dark! Have my CC for 4.5 years and 60k km (37k miles). Never had any real issues with it. Probably will sell it this spring and change to Audi A6 C7 - initially waited for the CC replacement, the new Arteon, but decided to try Audi - been VW guy for some time


----------



## Silverbolt88 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Rims?>*

Hey where did you get those rims? I am trying to find them online right now for a 2010 CC 2.0T I got used. Love the car and its lines!

How did you change the indicator lights as well? I was told by VW you could not change the bulbs? Or have I missed something ?

Awesome car please share your secrets!


----------



## Silverbolt88 (Mar 29, 2017)

*wheels*



dubvrs said:


> Mine until it goes on air in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the name of those rims?


----------



## mk6_ch3cka (Feb 18, 2014)

Bthasht said:


> Pssshhhh.
> 
> Silver is so plain. I'm still silver at heart though
> 
> ...




when you dipped your cc did you spray the chrome body trim and peel is after or did you tap it and peel it while it was still wet?


----------



## blane3298 (May 2, 2017)

*heres my 2012*








https://www.dropbox.com/preview/20180122_095257.jpg?role=personal

ive had mine for about 8 months. Ready to start changing some things


----------



## blane3298 (May 2, 2017)

ive had mine for about 8 months. Ready to start changing some things[/QUOTE]

https://www.dropbox.com/preview/20180122_093343.jpg?role=personal


----------

